# Scent Crusher



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Your thoughts?
Is it worth the money?
In 2-3 years how can I tell if it is still producing O3?

http://scentcrusher.com/products/


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My brother owns the bag. Haven't notice a big difference. Does make the clothes have a slight different odor to them.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am sure that this system does eliminate some human odor but not enough to keep a deer from smelling you. 

Look up Mythbusters episode about scent reduction. The dog found them every time even with 100 times more scent reduction measures than a simple bag and some spray. 

Save your money or spend it on more stands so you can hunt in all wind directions. You canâ€™t hide your scent from a deer.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I use Copenhagen Long cut for my scent blocker.......it's organic LOL.
I agree with above posts. I have never bought into the "scent blocker". I agree in that you will never hide your scent from a deer.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I agree that nothing will fool a deer's nose. 
Getting to your stand is very important in addition to which way the wind is blowing while in the stand. If your pants legs are dragging in the grass, you are leaving a trail. If you bump up against brush/limbs you are leaving a trail. Previous to the season each year, I would prepare the approach. I would use a weedeater to keep the grass /weeds shorter than the tops of my *rubber* boots (not leather), and have my pants inside the boots. I would use pruners to trim limbs that my body would have to touch if there weren't pruned. With this trail done in September, I could go to my stand and not leave a scent trail. Which stand I used that particular hunt was pre-determined by wind direction.

There is a cross transfer of matter and smell when 2 things touch. Rubber boots (slip-ons, no laces) don't seem to do this. My boots were used only for hunting, not to wear into town to eat. If they got bloody or muddy, using a nylon scrub brush on them (no cleanser or soap) and water from the cattle trough would clean them up.

Really try to stay comfortable before a hunt, don't be sweating profusely. If sweat is dripping off you as you walk, you are leaving a trail.

Some may laugh at the above, but I prefer this over any scent products.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great advise. THANKS!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I like coyote urine for both masking your scent and getting deer in position for a shot, I've been doing this for 20 years with NOT 1 bad experience.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

A bottle of fish sauce will attract all the bucks!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I too believe nothing can fool a deer nose..Except ;wind direction in your favor or thermals caring sent up or down in your favor...Elevation can be a factor but its tied in with thermals..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Only thing that works is using the wind. 

All the best scent absorbing or destroying is all for not as we breath, sweat, fart, burp, ...hell just standing on stand without all that is enough for deer to smell ya. Use the wind and learn how it moves through the terrain you hunt. It swirls and spins in the trees and the bucks will use that to there advantage. Best video I've ever seen on it was done by Dan Infault of Hunting Beast... very informative and informational.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

cva34 said:


> I too believe nothing can fool a deer nose..Except ;wind direction in your favor or thermals caring sent up or down in your favor...Elevation can be a factor but its tied in with thermals..


You can get by in the morning due to thermal current taking scent UP if hunting from UP a tree. I do use scents and lures hunting.....if I can get a coyote to put his foot in a 3-4" circle I can get a deer inside 30 yards, useing a scent post with coyote urine will post up a deer where you need it to be for a shot. I buy a pint of coyote urine every other year from R&P Outdoors for both deer hunting and yote trapping


----------

